# You're all addicts



## FireGS (Oct 18, 2021)

That's right! You're all addicts looking for your next library fix.

YOU'RE the addicts, not me. Nope.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 18, 2021)

Of course we are, not sure many of us were denying it either


----------



## José Herring (Oct 18, 2021)

14 days without any library or plugin purchases. It's a struggle but I take it one day at a time.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 18, 2021)

We need an intervention team at José’s - pronto


----------



## Crowe (Oct 18, 2021)

It's been *months* since I made a purchase. It's also been months since I've been active here.

I visit once and I have 250,- in libraries lined up.

I feel there might be a connection there somewhere.

Maybe.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello I am Rudianos and I have am an addict.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 18, 2021)

Oh, Right.

Yeah, I'm definitely addicted to something.

Or some things.

Hi!


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 18, 2021)

That's just, like... your opinion, man.


----------



## ryans (Oct 18, 2021)

Addicted pfff I can quit anytime I want


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 18, 2021)

I learned in skool 'horror vacui' = _Physics_ roughly Aristotle's idea that 'nature abhors a vacuum'.

If an empty hard drive is the vacuum and vst libraries are the denser medium to fill said vacuum, doesn't it simply boil down to helping nature do its thing?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 18, 2021)

You know you're hitting rock bottom when you anxiously go to buy a library you already have..


----------



## Denix (Oct 18, 2021)

For me the hardest part of the addiction is this bad feeling of kaputgefühligenschwierigkeit when using the older stuff... 

(Did I use it right? Anyone?)


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 18, 2021)

Yeah. It’s just osmosis.


----------



## zwhita (Oct 18, 2021)

Beg to differ. I'm just doing this out of spite for responsible uses of my life savings


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 18, 2021)

I do think chasing sample libraries does not make for a productive composer. It takes a while to get the hang of a new library. Yeah it's fun to be inspired by new sounds but generally, it's variations on a theme.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 18, 2021)

I rejected the Spitfire Sale today - yes my HD availability might have had something to do with it... but yeah need to write more music and less buy.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 18, 2021)

Recovering, recovering, recovering , recovering .............. 🤕


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm actually just here, because someone told me this would be a good place to observe addicts for a case study. Obviously I had to make a few purchases myself to really feel it. It's been a few years, but I didn't write a single page for the study yet. Have been too busy researching sample libraries.....


----------



## rnb_2 (Oct 18, 2021)

I have like 20 freebies still coming from IK, and I still almost bought something on the Spitfire 50% off sale. Not much overlap between the two, of course, but I have so much stuff I've never even used. In my defense, I haven't bought much since early this year, but the GAS is still real.


----------



## ism (Oct 18, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> but generally, it's variations on a theme.


It is though?


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 18, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> I learned in skool 'horror vacui' = nature abhors a vacuum.


Is that what that means? I always thought it means "fear of the blank page" where artists have trouble starting something new.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 18, 2021)

My heirs will inherit a nice desktop/monitor/mouse/audio-interface combo along with a couple of external SSDs--chances are that they will simply re-format everything to play solitaire, having no earthly idea of the joy I got out of it.


----------



## 18dBFS (Oct 18, 2021)

Since I have my "1-week-rule" my purchases went drastically down. The rule is: If I want to buy something (Lib, plug-in whatever) I will wait 1 week. If I then still have the feeling that I "need" it then I will buy it. Otherwise not ... and it helps ...


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Crowe (Oct 18, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Recovering, recovering, recovering , recovering .............. 🤕


Recovery is a continuous process.


I'm not sure it has an end.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 18, 2021)

18dBFS said:


> Since I have my "1-week-rule" my purchases went drastically down. The rule is: If I want to buy something (Lib, plug-in whatever) I will wait 1 week. If I then still have the feeling that I "need" it then I will buy it. Otherwise not ... and it helps ...


Similar trick that works when grocery shopping: First into the shopping cart are the bags of Doritos; by the end of 20 minutes going aisle-to-aisle, back they go on the shelf, since I don't even like Doritos! Damn...


----------



## MisteR (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


>


All joking aside, eating raw flour is supposed to be bad for you.


----------



## rroc (Oct 18, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> I'm actually just here, because someone told me this would be a good place to observe addicts for a case study. Obviously I had to make a few purchases myself to really feel it. It's been a few years, but I didn't write a single page for the study yet. Have been too busy researching sample libraries.....


Haha, have you seen the Thomas Vinterberg movie *Druk* (Another Round)?


----------



## ism (Oct 18, 2021)

Counterpoint to the addiction narrative: Maybe yeas just don’t love you sample libraries enough? discuss.


----------



## rroc (Oct 18, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Is that what that means? I always thought it means "fear of the blank page" where artists have trouble starting something new.


It literally means fear of the empty. Desperately trying to get rid of the every empty spot on that page... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horror_vacui


----------



## rroc (Oct 18, 2021)

18dBFS said:


> Since I have my "1-week-rule" my purchases went drastically down. The rule is: If I want to buy something (Lib, plug-in whatever) I will wait 1 week. If I then still have the feeling that I "need" it then I will buy it. Otherwise not ... and it helps ...


I just bought something from VSL. I get to wait a week _after _I bought it before I can use it (dongle shipping) - does that count? *ducks*


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 18, 2021)

FireGS said:


> That's right! You're all addicts looking for you next library fix.
> 
> YOU'RE the addicts, not me. Nope.


@Adam Takacs 
😊🎶🎵


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 18, 2021)

rroc said:


> Haha, have you seen the Thomas Vinterberg movie *Druk* (Another Round)?


I think I've watched the trailer when I was watching Dune in cinema. Looks great!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 18, 2021)

FireGS said:


> That's right! You're all addicts looking for your next library fix.
> 
> YOU'RE the addicts, not me. Nope.



OK we all know this,more importantly do you have anything good?
Oh SHIT! this is VI-C never mind ……………………


----------

